# G4003G stand question



## MKeen (Jun 13, 2018)

Just received my G4003G lathe and have a simple stand question. I noticed that inside the doors the floor of the stand has a 1 inch gap which allows stuff to fall through. (Like small change gears..ask me how I  know). Besides probing around using a magnetic pickup is there an easy way to retrieve anything that slipped through the floor?


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 13, 2018)

Would anything falling through the gap just land on the floor? When something rolls under my lathe cabinets I fish it out with a stick.


----------



## MKeen (Jun 13, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> Would anything falling through the gap just land on the floor? When something rolls under my lathe cabinets I fish it out with a stick.



Normally yes, but in the case of these stands there is no gap. Bottom of the stand is one piece solid plate with 4 3/4" holes for mounting


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 13, 2018)

Then the part is sitting on the solid plate bottom?


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2018)

Duck /gorilla tape the holes shut


----------



## MKeen (Jun 13, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> Then the part is sitting on the solid plate bottom?



Yes I believe the part is sitting on top of the stands bottom plate. I will most use a magnetic probe to retrieve it. Then duct tape it closed.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 13, 2018)

The cabinets that came on my G4003G lathe have no way for stuff on the inside to get to the outside except through the open door.

I put my cabinets on on machine feet and adjusted each so it holds equal torque while the level indicates lathe is level.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 13, 2018)

Cut a piece of plywood to fit on the shelf snug--no gaps.
Yeah I know wood on a metal lathe


----------



## MKeen (Jun 17, 2018)

Looking at this further. It seems the stand under the headstock only has about 1/2" gap really to small for anything to fall in. however the stand at the tail end someone goofed there is almost a 2" gap, something to consider when storing tolls there. On a good note finally got the lathe leveled. I have about .00015 taper per 12".


----------



## Superburban (Jun 17, 2018)

The cabinets have changed at least once over the years. I have seen some that are cast iron, and others that are welded steel.


----------

